# God Bless my beauty Spice



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Just want to say a few words about my little girlie, spice who we had to say goodbye to at 10am this morning. She was diagnosed with a suspected brain tumour recently. She was'nt too good two weeks ago having had a fit and we brought her back home and kept her comfortable but she was deteriorating this week. We must remember her as she was and not how she has been the past few weeks, it's hard at the moment, too upset to think straight, everywhere I look in the house since coming back from the vets I am reminded of her, her bed, teddies, my slippers she used to play with etc. etc.

Our other dog, Pepper seems ok she is asleep at mo, don't know whether she knows what has happened! 
Spice also known as picie, picicle, spicicle, beauty girl we love you and will never forget you. Til we meet again, lots of love and kissies. Bye for now. (my mum and nan will look after you (both dec'd). Love mummy & daddy.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry, and we know just how you feel as we lost our mini schnauzer Sam 2 years ago.
There is nothing I can say at this time to help you,but I can guarantee that one day you will think of your little girlie and smile and remember the good times.
Thinking of you and your family,
Sharon and Steve


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I'm so sorry, and we know just how you feel as we lost our mini schnauzer Sam 2 years ago.
> There is nothing I can say at this time to help you,but I can guarantee that one day you will think of your little girlie and smile and remember the good times.
> Thinking of you and your family,
> Sharon and Steve


Hello Sharon and Steve,

Thank you for your very kind words. 
Dawn.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I am really sorry you have had to say goodbye to Spice today,it is a very tough time when you loose your best pal.

We lost Barney our black lab 5 years ago when he was nearly 15 years old and it broke our hearts so we know what you are going through.

As Sharon and Steve have said you do look back at the great memories that you have of your girl and she will always be with you in that respect.

We still have Charlie our 13 year old Chocolate Lab,he missed Barney like crazy at first but like us he adjusted to not having him around and the bond between him and us has got stronger.


Take care,

Val


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am so sorry to hear your sad news. Always admired your wee dogs in your avatar. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We are feeling your sorrow too as we lost our Gypsy 2 weeks ago. i find remembering all those happy memories help.
Regards Rich and Lin


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Spice.
It leaves such a huge gaping hole in your life. You will remember the good times eventually. Lots of hugs to Pepper.
Helen, Bonnie & Gwen.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Every one of us who has ever loved a dog - and been loved by one - senses what you are going through at the moment. 

So sorry to hear about your little Spice. Thinking of you.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

Run free at the bridge little one

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am so Sorry to hear about your little doggie, 

I know just what you are going through having lost 2 doggies over the years, and my old one Rusty who we have had for over 16 years and we know his time is not far away

remember all the good times with the little one, and know that she is running free at the bridge and making new friends, she will never be far away

Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and I know just how upset you will be feeling, its heartbreaking but try to remember she had a good life with you, and one day you will be able to smile and remember with a smile the happy times you have shared, until the day you meet again at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

It's so sad when we lose our doggy friends. They are so much a part of the family. I hope you will soon be able to concentrate on all the good times you've had with Spice and the loss becomes more bearable.
Run free at the bridge Spice.
Lesley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spice*

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge little one with your friends.

Think of all the good times that you all had together.

One thing that often makes me laugh when I think about the late Oscar is the seat belt on my Corsa. The standard spec was a silver coloured set but Oscar ate one and so I have a black seatbelt on the front passenger seat. I always think of him when I see it. I laugh most of the time too.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear this.

We are shortly to begin sharing our lives with a dog for the first time, and I just hope we can share as much with ours as you have with yours. I hope Pepper doesn't miss her too much.

Gerald


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news - our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Dawn we're so sorry to hear about Spice. 

It never gets any easier when you have to say goodbye to them. They weave their way into your lives and your hearts and life is never the same without them.

Be reassured that you did the right thing for her and that now her spirit is free to join all the other dogs waiting for us at the Bridge.

Andy & Chris


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*God Bless my Beauty Spice*

Hello, I would like to thank:-

Wak 44, MaxandPaddy, Carolgavin, Lindyloot, Gwennie, Mikemoss, Suenliam, Annetony, Briarose, Patnles, Rapide561, Gerandandannie, Kelcat and Steamdrivenandy

for all your messages and thoughts, what a great community we are part of here on MHF.

Today has been a nightmare, it is just as well we were'nt working this afternoon, went to the shops for a bit but I was hopeless, could'nt take my mind off what had happened this morning.

I have just been looking at Spices' teddies in her bed, there I go again, getting myself upset again 

Pepper seems ok at moment, she is 14 and sleeps a lot.

Bye for now and thanks again for all your kindness.

Dawn and Steve


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*today without beauty spice*

Here's an update since yesterday.

We let pepper sleep in our room last night as did'nt want her to be on her own in the kitchen where she and spice normally sleep. Pep was ok.

I got up today and thought to myself I am going to be brave today and be strong and think positive thoughts about Spice. That all fell apart the minute I got downstairs and saw Spices' bed in the kitchen, all empty. There I was in tears and I had only been up for a few minutes. I had failed miserably.

Throughout the day I have tried not to get upset but everything is a reminder, each room in the house, our van parked outside which I don't want to go into yet without Spice. I washed all Spices' teddies and blankets this morning, (I have been hugging them on numerous occasions today and they were'nt even dry) how sad am I?? Went to the supermarket this afternoon where we have been in our van numerous times with pepper and spice, (got upset again as soon as we entered the car park in our car), in the shop saw the small teddies, a few of which I would normally buy for Spice, can't buy them anymore, have'nt got anyone to buy them for as Pepper is not interested in teddies now. I have felt quite sickly tonight, all the upset I think. Hope I can be stronger tomorrow, don't know how I am going to get through this!!

Dawn.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

You will get through this, even though its hard now not to get upset every time you see something that reminds you of her.

you still have Peppa and as time goes on you will be able to look at pictures of Spice and smile, remembering all the wonderful times you all had together, 

someone once said to me that we just step through to the afterlife and are never far away from the ones we love

my Daughter lost her cat James not long ago, someone was looking after him whilst she went on holiday, when she came back he wouldn't go to her, so Dan said he would keep him for a while longer, James adored my Daughter so she was quite upset.

A couple of days later he went missing, she was really worried about him
he was a very old cat, and someone had once told her that if they are ill they go away to die.

last week they heard the leather chair creak, and an indent on the top,
she knew it was James he had come home in spirit, 

Spice will always be there, just out of sight, but her spirit will never leave you.

take care

Anne


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

annetony said:


> You will get through this, even though its hard now not to get upset every time you see something that reminds you of her.
> 
> you still have Peppa and as time goes on you will be able to look at pictures of Spice and smile, remembering all the wonderful times you all had together,
> 
> ...


Hi Anne, thanks for your message. Sorry to hear about James, it must have been comforting to see that he was still at home in spirit.

Today we went out in the car with Pepper, I could'nt face going out in the van without Spice, too upsetting. I have moved spice's bed in the living room tonight instead of the kitchen on its own, I have also been hugging her teddy bears, I would like to think that she is with them, I have put them on the chest of drawers in the other bedroom in case she wants to see them.

I hope she is still here with us.

A very strange thing happened at Friday teatime on the way home. (the day spice passed away). We approached the end of the M57 at the junction with the A59 (the vets is on this road close to Ormskirk) and we stopped at the lights. The temperature throughout the day had been at 14c and I had noticed the temp as we stopped, it was 13c. The next thing to happen was the ice warning came up on the dash with the snowflake motif and we watched the temperature fall from oc to -2 -4 -6 etc through to -11. Can't explain what happened there, it has not happened before and has not happened since. I wondered if Spice was saying she was cold! I don't know, can't understand it.

I hope things get easier.

Dawn.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

thinking of you and Pepper xx

-H


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

relay said:


> thinking of you and Pepper xx
> 
> -H


thankyou Relay

Dawn


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Dawn, my heart goes out to you, I wish I could find words to comfort.

Hugs Lynne


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

davenlyn said:


> Oh Dawn, my heart goes out to you, I wish I could find words to comfort.
> 
> Hugs Lynne


Hello Lynne, thank you for your message. I feel a little better this morning, fingers crossed.
Bye,
Dawn


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thinking of you at this sad time, Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Dawn,
Take each day as it comes.I have lost three beautiful girls over the years and with each one I felt that my heart had been ripped apart. It does take time, but each day will get a little bit better I promise. 
I firmly believe that our pets are still with us in spirit as they have such a special bond with us.
Please try and enjoy your motorhome for the sake of Pepper and get some good memories from it.
Thinking of you
Helen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Your Pets In Heaven
by Ken D. Conover

To have loved and then said farewell, is better than to have never loved at all.
For all of the times that you have stooped and touched my head, fed me my favorite treat and returned the love that I so unconditionally gave to you.
For the care that you gave to me so unselfishly.
For all of these things I am grateful and thankful.

I ask that you not grieve for the loss, but rejoice in the fact that we lived, loved and touched each others lives. My life was fuller because you were there, not as a master/owner, but as my FRIEND.

Today I am as I was in my youth. The grass is always green, butterflies flit among the flowers and the Sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures.
I can run, jump, play and do all of the things that I did in my youth. There is no sickness, no aching joints and no regrets and no aging.

We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and know that togetherness is forever.
You live in our hearts as we do in yours. Companions such as you are so rare and unique.

Don't hold the love that you have within yourself. Give it to another like me and then I will live forever. For love never really dies, and you are loved and missed as surely as we are.

From Your Pets In Heaven
----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps Dawn remember the good times



Jacquie


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

rowley said:


> Thinking of you at this sad time, Best wishes, Rowley.


Hi Rowley, thankyou. My thoughts are with you too at your sad time.
Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

GWENNIE said:


> Hi Dawn,
> Take each day as it comes.I have lost three beautiful girls over the years and with each one I felt that my heart had been ripped apart. It does take time, but each day will get a little bit better I promise.
> I firmly believe that our pets are still with us in spirit as they have such a special bond with us.
> Please try and enjoy your motorhome for the sake of Pepper and get some good memories from it.
> ...


Thankyou Helen, I will try and go out in the van but could'nt face it yesterday, I was a whimpering wreck just at the thought of it. Pepper enjoyed being out in the car with us yesterday. 
Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Your Pets In Heaven
> by Ken D. Conover
> 
> To have loved and then said farewell, is better than to have never loved at all.
> ...


Hello Jacquie, well that's done it now, I am in tears, but happy tears for my Spice. I am going to print that lovely verse, put it next to my compter and read it daily. Thank you so much.
Dawn.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Dawn and Jacquie.

I'm tearfull enough when I read Rainbow Bridge and now this poem makes them flow even more :roll: 

However, despite the tears the words are comforting and do help with remembering our loved pets with happiness.

Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Hallo Dawn and Jacquie.
> 
> I'm tearfull enough when I read Rainbow Bridge and now this poem makes them flow even more :roll:
> 
> ...


Hi Sue, IMHO the poem helps you to think positive thoughts about the loss rather than negative ones.

We went out in the van for a few hours this afternoon with Pepper I am pleased to say, I did'nt think I would be able to for a good while yet.

Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

My message for Spice,

'Spice, I think of you hundreds of times a day and will always love and miss you, your teddies and blanket are in the back bedroom for you xxx love mummy and daddy.

Pepper was'nt very happy going to bed Monday night, puffing and blowing, could'nt get her to settle down until about 2am. 

Thankfully she was ok last night. She is still sleeping in our bedroom as it seems mean to put her in the kitchen on her own.

Dawn.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Dawn - glad you have used the MH, next time will be easier. 

As long as you both don't mind Pepper in the bedroom there is no reason for any change yet. You may find in time she will take herself to the kitchen for bedtime quite naturally. Until that happens why not enjoy her company in the bedroom - possibly comforting for all of you?

Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Dawn - glad you have used the MH, next time will be easier.
> 
> As long as you both don't mind Pepper in the bedroom there is no reason for any change yet. You may find in time she will take herself to the kitchen for bedtime quite naturally. Until that happens why not enjoy her company in the bedroom - possibly comforting for all of you?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, thanks for reply. We could'nt have left her downstairs on her own as it seemed really mean. At mo, she is asleep in spice's bed, she was a little unsure at first whether or not to go into the bed, I coaxed her in and she is fast asleep now. She almost fills the bed whereas spice and all her teddies could fit in the bed with plenty of room to spare.
Regards,
Dawn


----------

